# First trail ride on my horse. Galloping question? Also, tips please?



## Hooves (Jul 31, 2011)

This Sunday is my first 'real' trail ride, and my first on Zena, although she's been on one with her previous owners, which I don't think counts because they are absolute idiots in the saddle, and it wouldn't surprise me one stinkin' bit if they were intoxicated while riding.

Anyways, I have a few questions. I'm an eventer, so please excuse my dumb questions. Trails aren't my thing. :wink: I'm riding with the rest of the family, and my Dad has been on the trail before.

So, my father said that there were a few steep hills to go up. Apparently, (Maybe he was exaggerating, never know...) one of the hills was so hard to go up, his horse actually had to lift up from a canter to a gallop to get up it. This wouldn't be a big deal, except for Zena is a greenie, and I've never galloped on her. 

1. *If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?* In the event that she starts galloping, and doesn't stop (This wouldn't surprise me. Her prev. owners said that their method a breaking her was litterally, getting on, and galloping off. They would race her in backyard races and everything.)* would a one-rein stop just be way to dangerous?* I feel like that is an accident waiting to happen, since she could fall. She also likes to be in the very front on group hacks, which is the most annoying thing, I swear. But she gets over it, and has no choice.

2. *What do you take with you on trails?* I'll be in an english saddle, but the rest of my family rides western so they'll have saddle bags for supplies.

3. *How often do you take breaks on a trail?* The whole ride is under three hours.

4. *Any tips, warnings, etc.?*

I'm not too worried, but just in case, I want to be prepared for everything. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, I never let a horse get into the habit of going faster than a walk up hills, regardless of how steep they are. If left to their own devices, every one of mine will calmly walk up any hill they come across. The only time they go faster is when I ask for it.

Loping/galloping up hills is just a wreck waiting to happen, IMHO. If the horse is going along really fast and you suddenly come to something that you really need to go around like a washout place or a large rock, you lose precious moments of reaction time when you're going too fast. Plus, running up the hills actually makes it harder for them and harder for you. 

Think of it this way; when you come across a steep hill when you are walking, do you take off running to go up the hill or do you stick with a slow, steady pace? Which speed is easier? At which speed do you have more control over where your feet land? Which speed can you see and navigate the terrain better?

Some horses that are out of shape will start to drag a bit going up a long hill. What I do is stop and let them breathe for a moment when I feel them begin to struggle to continue forward. After they are allowed to catch their breath, then they can continue on with very little problem.

1. *If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?*

I wouldn't if I could help it. I would try to ease her back down to a walk, or at least a trot, if at all possible. Green horse + limited training/control + rough or dangerous terrain + speed = a sure catastrophe waiting to happen.

*would a one-rein stop just be way to dangerous?* 

If she gets going and doesn't respond to your standard cues to slow down, then I would just let her go and try to direct her to the safest footing I could. A ORS on a horse that isn't properly prepared for it is dangerous on flat ground and a potential disaster on a steep hill.

2. *What do you take with you on trails?* 

I normally don't take much with me. If I know that it's going to be hot and dry and I won't be passing anywhere to get myself a drink like a windmill or clean creek, then I would take water with me. Beyond that, I normally keep my cell phone and in the summer, I have my gun to shoot snakes or whatever else I need to.

3. *How often do you take breaks on a trail?* 

Depends on the trail, the horse, the temperature, and the pace. If I'm on a horse that is relatively fit, the trail isn't terribly strenuous, and it isn't too hot, I generally don't take breaks unless I get tired or need to stop for whatever reason.

4. *Any tips, warnings, etc.?*

Just be careful. If you are going to be running your horses up the hills, then you should really let the person in front of you go all the way up before you start your ascent. Running up a steep hill nose to tail is a perfect way to cripple/kill 2 horses and 2 people. If the leader's horse were to stumble, there is no way that you could stop your horse in time to avoid a collision that would likely send you all rolling down the hill.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

1. This is kind of a preference thing and really depends on how well conditioned your horse is too. Do NOT one-rein stop on a steep hill though. If your horse does not have the muscle to take the hill at a slower gait, then it's probably safer to let them speed up until you have them better conditioned. Now don't get "unable" confused with "taking the easy way out". My horse is well conditioned, but she'll still gallop up anything that I let her do it on. Walking up hills actually builds more muscle than galloping or trotting, so find some that she IS capable of and make her walk. If you do let her gallop up the hill and she doesn't stop, once you're on flat ground you can start circling her in, one-rein stopping once you're slowed down if need be. 

2. There are saddle bags that work with English saddles so you might want to invest in one! Anyway, I usually bring a few basic first-aide supplies, a pocket knife, a few extra buckles and shoestrings in case of tack malfunction, a phone, and treats. 

3. Go by how you feel and how your horse is doing. If you can tell she's really breathing hard and her sides are heaving, go ahead and give her a break. It certainly won't hurt anything, especially if you time it to come right after some good behavior. I occasionally give my mare a break due to being tired, but for the most part my breaks occur naturally now that we're in shape...like a good place to graze/pick an apple, or an obstacle to work around.

4. There are too many precautions to name, but basically, be ready for anything. (and keep the phone attached to you, not the horse) Have fun!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

1. I don't let my horses change speed when going up a hill. They naturally try to charge hills so I expect your horse will try and gallop up it. It's up to you and your personal preference on how to approach hills.

2. If you are going to be hitting steep hills, watch your saddle. If it wants to slip back then you'll need to get off and reset it. If you keep trail riding in steeper terrain it would be a good idea to invest in a breast collar. Things to toss in your families saddle bags is liquid and food if you are going to be out more then a few hours. Less then that you can leave them in your rig but you'll still want them. Change of clothes/shoes for after the ride is a good idea, never know when you'll be dunked in a stream, get rained, etc.

3. Rest breaks depend on how in shape your horses are terrain you are going over. Just keep a sharp eye on how your horses is doing and call a break when needed. Green trail horses tend not to drink on rides but give her a chance every time you come across water. If you can pinch some skin and it doesn't snap back into shape your horse is becoming dehydrated and it's time to worry.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Speed: I don't mind if my horse scrambles a little to regain footing, but otherwise they go as fast as I want. Sometimes it turns into a stuggle if I want to go slower than the horse in front, but I end up winning.

However, I disagree about a blanket statement that cantering up a hill is always a bad idea. If you know the area and have good footing and a good sightlines, by all means canter up. Often I'll get up on a two point to help her out. I never gallop up steep hills though.

English saddle bags: Snug Pax,snug Pack, saddle bags and packs,add ons,horse,english saddle bag,english pommel bag, ENGLISH

Stopping a bolter: pulley rein > one-rein stop.

Trail breaks: Old Army cavalry rule was 10 min rest for every 45 mins of trot. Probably can do 1 1/2 hrs before a break if the trip is mostly walking. Watch your horse and don't be afraid to speak up. Don't let others ignore you if you think stopping is best.

As far as the actual riding, I would think an eventer (even one at BN) should have zero problems.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Everyone else said it well.
The only thing I would add is why don't you tackle the steep hills first if you are worried? The others may love a charge up a hill but if you aren't comfortable ask to go first. See how she does and if she needs to pick up some speed by all means let her do so, under your control. All mine will walk but if I feel them bog down (or even start to turn to the side, which can be dangerous) I'll give them their head and let them get me up safely.

Just remember to relax! Have fun and enjoy getting out!


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

1.	If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue? Where I trail ride, we trail ride up mountains and no matter how steep our horses can make them up at a fast walk. Now with that said my horse trots up hills a lot, she is a speedy type horse and we are also conditioning ourselves, eventually, she will lope up some to, but if I only feel it’s safe. Never will I risk the safely of my horse. The steeper the hill the more likely I will make them walk. I will never trot, lope or gallop down an hill, without knowing the hill and it not being steep. Also most of our group rides are done at a walk, esp. with a green horse. 

2.	would a one-rein stop just be way to dangerous? Is she trained to do a one-rein stop? Is in a wide trail? What about the horses around you? Some things to consider. Rarely have I used a one-rein stop on the trails. 

3. What do you take with you on trails? After years of riding I have came to carry some things. No matter if it’s an 11 hour or 2 hour trail ride. Always carry something for you to drink. Gatorade is a really good choice. As a dehydrated horse can be given Gatorade. Like someone else said a green horse might not drink creek water. Give your horse a chance to drink at about every creek, unless you cross tons. Also if you are anyone isn’t really sure of the trails take a flashlight. Some of us went on a 3 hour trails ride that turned into a 12 campout trail ride, because it got to dark. A cell phone esp. If you are in an area you have service. Snacks that is somewhat healthy. Also sometimes I will have a rain coat in my saddle bags, as I ride 11 hours and in rainly season 

4.	How often do you take breaks on a trail? Honestly, for 3 horses, the only breaks I would take is if my horse was out of shape, saddle breaks to fix saddles and if an rider needs it. As I have a bad foot and might need to rewrap it, or some other reason. With that says my two horses can go 6.6 miles at a trot/gait, nonstop. (as long as rider can post that long on Appaloosa) Both the Appaloosa and Walker are high-sprinted horses, and we are working on fittest. The Appaloosa is also a barrel horse in training. When we ride 11 hours, that normally involves two 15 mintues in saddle rest brakes, random needed breaks and an half hour lunch break. 

4. Any tips, warnings, etc.? Only ride as hard as your horse and you are willing to. Don’t worry about the other horses, while if you need to slow down, I’m guessing another rider will stay back to keep your horse calm with you.


----------



## walterc (Apr 25, 2012)

As far as riding, galloping etc, I'm too much of a novice to give you any advice. As a hunter's ed instructor I can tell you the same thing I tell my students. Take some food (granola bars, fruit etc), water (or water purifier for streams), flashlight, small rope, at least two ways to start a fire, a small first aid kit, and something to make a shelter out of. Going as a group, you can share/split who brings what, just make sure that if you get into a survival situation, you have it and not need it rather than the other way around. I always take a couple large plastic garbage bags, whistle (for signalling rescuers), a lighter, a flashlight with extra batteries, first aid kit, cell phone (hope it works), bottle of water, purification pills/drops, a rope, clothing appropriate to the time of year location (summer trip has different needs than a fall elk hunt), some granola bars, candy bars, dried fruit. A gun of some type may come in handy for signalling, food, or defense. And a compass and map of the area. 

A small incident can result in you needing to spend the night someplace. Being unprepared can turn it from an inconvenience to a matter of life and death.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Hooves, you have had some good advice but since you are riding English here are couple of points:

If you are climbing a lot of hills then fit a hunter type breast plate to your saddle and girth to stop the saddle from slipping back. If you have one, fit a running martingale which will give you some leverage should your horse get 'hot'.

Ride light in the saddle - the old term used to be 'riding forward' so when climbing up hills then get off the seat of the saddle and take your weight in the knee rolls and stirrup irons. Adjust your stirrup leathers a notch or two higher so that you have a bend in your knee (as for jumping).

and be aware that out in the countryside you are never ever sure about what is coming next -so keep alert and trust your horse but ride with a light contact with the bit at all times.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

First, the ONLY stupid question is the one that you should have asked and didn’t. Actually, I think you’ll find the x-country is very similar to trail riding, and I’m sure that you’ll enjoy it and probably you’ll incorporate it into your future training.
*If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?*
ONLY if I ask for this on a horse that a totally trust. If you’ve evented on your horse, go ahead. If you feel at ALL uneasy, make her slow down and LISTEN to you for the whole ride.
*What do you take with you on trails?*
Saddles with lots of places to tie are mandatory for *very long* rides. For short ones, close to home, you should ride something comfortable. DH and I did CW Reenacting for 26 years and took yearly summer trail riding vacations. The most important thing for us was to take a canteen for water. If you have any small saddle bags, take tack-repair stuff with you, which can be even baling twine and a swiss army knife. What’s better is to have your friend take the saddle bags with the extra reins, extra girth and horse med kit, LOL!

*How often do you take breaks on a trail?*
Probably every 2-4 hours.

*Any tips, warnings, etc.?*
Since you’re asking and are not sure, I would ALWAYS ride with a calm, seasoned trail horse and rider. YOUR horse will gain confidence bc of a confident horse next to you, and this will help your horse with any unexpected situations.


----------



## dazey (Nov 29, 2011)

You've gotten some good advice, but it seems to me you need to know a lot more about trail riding. Basic Training for a Safe Trail Horse will give you innovative knowledge for an investment of about $10! Besides how to teach a horse to be safe and pay attention to your direction, it describes things to take with you and the best kind of tack for trail riding.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dazey said:


> You've gotten some good advice, but it seems to me you need to know a lot more about trail riding. Basic Training for a Safe Trail Horse will give you innovative knowledge for an investment of about $10! Besides how to teach a horse to be safe and pay attention to your direction, it describes things to take with you and the best kind of tack for trail riding.


Um...she's an eventer. In case you don't know what that is, let me show you. 






I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

1. *If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?* *would a one-rein stop just be way to dangerous?*
It depends on how you feel about it and how you think your mare would behave and how well she listens I will let my older mare and my six year old gelding canter up hills sometimes and sometimes we'll hit a gallop, but they both will stop well and know which hills they are allowed to run and they know when they are supposed to walk and do not fight me if I ask them to walk up a hill.

2. *What do you take with you on trails?* 
It deends on how long I will be gone and whether or not there is a source of water near where i'm riding. On long rides, though, I usually take a sandwich, two drinks, a curry comb, a hoofpick, a hunting knife, extra leather strips or some sort of rope, and sometimes, if it's really hot, I'll take a sweat scraper for when I take breaks I can use it on my horses.

3. *How often do you take breaks on a trail?* 
I'll ride five hours or more without taking a brek... it just depends on your horse... how long yur breaks are and all is up to you. I consider a break as stopping to my horses a drink of water... and that's usually only abut a five minute stop. on all day rides (ten to twelve hours or more) I'll usually take two or three breaks (bu those breaks are usually half an hour to 45 minutes in length and include water and food and relaxation for both me and my horse.

4. *Any tips, warnings, etc.?*
Just be careful and have fun!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hooves said:


> 1. *If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?*


Never let a horse pick the speed. You need to always own both the accelerator and brakes. Although it's common to trot up hills to carry some momentum, a horse should be able to walk up any reasonably steep hill that has good footing.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hooves said:


> So, my father said that there were a few steep hills to go up. Apparently, (Maybe he was exaggerating, never know...) one of the hills was so hard to go up, his horse actually had to lift up from a canter to a gallop to get up it. This wouldn't be a big deal, except for Zena is a greenie, and I've never galloped on her.


 This makes no sense. The horse does not have to move from a canter to a gallop to get up a hill. I used to ride up and down a ski hill for heaven's sake. No galloping there unless we asked for it. Even a canter -- now maybe the horse will need to lunge a bit if there is a short steep step, but it still should be at the speed that YOU determine. 

1. *If she were to start galloping up the hill, should I let her continue?* Don't let her start in the first place. Pay attention at the hills and tell your family (especially your Dad it sounds like), that you need to walk up the hills and please would they respect that. Since you already perceive this to be an issue, don't let it happen. Stop her at the bottom of the hill and maybe at the top of them too. Since you will be in the lead, you get to set the pace.  * would a one-rein stop just be way to dangerous?* Yup, as indicated above. Not on a hill. Learn the pulley rein as well as it doesn't require as much trail width.

2. *What do you take with you on trails?* There are threads about this, but for the life of me I can't think of any search terms. Some ideas already above and remember keep your cell phone on YOU, not the horse. Doesn't do you any good if you're lying on the ground injured and your horse and cell phone have galloped off to Oz. Get your own saddle bags if this is going to be a new activity for you. It's nice to be able to reach around and get your bottle of water, or snack.

3. *How often do you take breaks on a trail?* Three hours isn't long for a decently in-shape horse. However, it also depends on the pace you set and the temperature. Play it by ear and ask the other riders to help you keep an eye on you and your horse. I did a 25 km/15 mile ride one afternoon on somewhat of a whim, without any prepatory training. Oh, and it was after a bush ride of about 2 hours. I did about 80% walk and 20% trot. No cantering because it was riding on busy roadways. We stopped once for about 15 minutes because I needed to stretch my legs. My horse was tired but not exhausted and not sore after the ride. The next morning she was ready to go again. Given a choice, I wouldn't have done it, but the situation at the time was, well... unique...

4. *Any tips, warnings, etc.? *Don't let the actions of the other riders influence your decisions if you feel iffy about something. You are only a novice trail rider, not a novice rider. And don't let your horse just do whatever the other horses do -- so often I see one rider go to a trot or a canter and the other horses will automatically do the same. They are herd animals after all. But I will ALWAYS hold my horse back and she is only allowed to catch up once she has settled down.

Have fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, Mildot, being an eventer does not automatically make one trail savvy...and judging from the questions the OP was asking, she doesn't sound like she knows a whole lot about trail riding, period.

Just because she may be able to ride a horse at a gallop on nice manicured ground between jumps doesn't mean that she knows how to handle rough terrain where you truly do have to take it slow and watch where you're going to avoid breaking a leg on a horse or killing the both of you.


----------



## dazey (Nov 29, 2011)

Milddot, Smrobs has made the statement on which I based my original post. I'm familiar with eventing and the kinds of sport horses most often used. Trail riding, especially competing at judged obstacle rides, is a discipline to rival eventing. What horse and rider will encounter on trails is much more unpredictable than what a horse trained for eventing will encounter. That's why a trail rider needs to know how to communicate with the horse with assurance the horse will trust the rider's leadership when under stress. Although seen as recreational riding, trail riding requires the highest form of team work between horse and rider.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dazey said:


> That's why a trail rider needs to know how to communicate with the horse with assurance the horse will trust the rider's leadership when under stress.


How is that any different from addressing a challenging cross country question? Many of which the horse can't see what's on the other side of the obstacle.



dazey said:


> Although seen as recreational riding, trail riding requires the highest form of team work between horse and rider


It requires some form of team work for sure. The highest? I don't think so.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

In trail riding - say when a number of horses come together as a group for the first time there is always a risk of an interplay between the horses which can never be fully anticipated before the ride. One horse may challenge another horse for leadership of the group.

The risk is always that one horse will take off and that the others, perhaps in the hands of a less experienced rider will follow - which in turn might cause other horses to follow.

In a massed field out for a day's hunting, the risk of a rider new to trail riding losing control of his/her horses partially because of the excitement aroused in the horse is high. Elsewhere in the UK at this time of year we have 'pleasure' rides of maybe 100 riders along 15 miles or more of trails. To avoid accidents we try to group the riders according to competence. One 'breakway' horse can cause chaos. When we notice a novice rider out of control on a foamed up horse which otherwise is usually a calm cob, we split them off and send them back to the parking area by a separate route.

Riders new to hunting or pleasure rides must tack the horses up to provide brakes - ie martingales, stronger bits, nose bands. Also the protocols of riding in groups of strange riders must be taught.

Cross country competitions call for jumping skills but usually the horse runs the course as a lone horse - so herd (or hunt) fever as described above does not affect the horse. 

Personally I see 'team chasing' - that is a team of *four* horses taking a cross country course as a group, to be one of the most challenging specialities in horse riding. The winning team is that in which *three* riders come home in the shortest time. Even with 4 horses, the herd instinct soon takes over.

Show jumping calls for skills in an enclosed arena with a flat surface,
whereas trail riding calls for other skills to keep control in rural environments. 
Hacking out in the community amongst traffic calls for very tight control over the horse.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Out on the trails*

As a holiday adventure I have ridden trails in both the UK and Spain. The best place to learn the skills required is in such riding centres because they have the horses to cope with the challenges presented by riding in open country as a group where probably the skill level of each rider varies. By riding out from a riding centre, at least the horses know each other.

I have watched competent dressage riders come to a country riding centre and be sat up on a common but fit cob. Such riders obviously have superior riding skills on well schooled horses in flat sandy arenas but when it comes to controlling a fit, spirited, sure footed cob oven uneven ground they are at a loss. Indeed only shortly into the ride they come to realise just how little fine control they have over the riding centre horses. Undoubtedly such riders look good in the saddle but they have to learn quickly a different style of riding.

The first lesson they have to learn is to ride ’forwards’ over the horses centre of gravity with shortened stirrup leathers. And then they have to let the horse have some control of its head - otherwise the horse will continually snatch the reins out of the rider’s hands. These working horses have never been taught to ride 'on the bit' in a rounded outline.

The trail leaders taking groups of experienced riders out, deserve medals because the visiting riders think they know how to ride over open country and at first they will resist following the trail leader’s instructions. The trail leader has a major problem, in that he /she has to keep the group together because much of the control over the ride lies within the dominant horse - usually that being ridden by the trail leader. 
The horses will have ridden together before and one horse will be accepted by the others as the leader of the pack. One very simple rule is very, very important and that is for a visitor never to allow his/her horse to overtake the trail leader’s horse. Another rule is never ever to allow a race to develop between the horses by allowing the horses to ride side by side as against in a line behind the leader. 

Low branches are a curse in woodlands; rabbit holes and bogs on moorland. And riders who can’t ride downhill at trot or canter are a liability.

It is an exhilarating sport but it is always wise to remember that a fall whilst out in the boonies in which a leg or arm is broken calls for a helicopter to come and get you to hospital. And in Britain the mobile phone doesn’t always have a signal up on the high moors.

Here's me and William crossing the Cambrian hills in Wales on a 5 day trail ride


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Good post, Barry. 

The most important element is trail riding is being able to control your horse in a group and understand how herd instinct affects their behavior in the gourp. 

Other differences - unlike an eventer, trailk horses must negotiate obstacles safely at slower gaits, and observing trail etiquette for the other riders. 

If I'm in front of you or behind you at a creek crossing, and you jump down into the water and gallop out, I'm not going to be happy and probably won't want to ride with you again. 

Being able to hold a steady pace and control a galloping horse cross country does not mean you'll be able to maintain a safe following distance and have independent control riding in a group. 

Then there's also the terrain - the cross country phase of an event is on a closed, planned and prepared track, and takes 6 - 12 minutes to complete. I've never "walked the course" prior to a trail ride - terrain is unpredictable, as are hazards, there is no prepared track and you may be out for hours.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Jo's first trail ride*

*This* *is a short story which tells the story of Joe's introduction to trail riding. It tells the story of how a horse reacts to a 'meet' - invariably they get 'hunting fever'.*




JOE, a horse in sheep’s clothing​Well today Joe showed his true colours - he had a lovely day - the thug. When writing this at the end of the day, I am knackered. When we arrived at the meeting place, horses were milling about everywhere, almost 240 we were told later. The Pleasure Ride is a 9 mile trek backwards and forwards through the woods over a route which had been laid out previously by the Hunt supporters, Up, down, right, left, earth, grass, mud, stones - oh and a few sets of jumps. But Jo and BG don’t do jumps because the Old Man might fall off. 

We signed up, got our number plate (204) and set off down the hill. I should have guessed what I was in for when Jo started to roar - that is a horse’s call at the top of his voice to other horses. Whom he thought he knew I just don’t know, none of his mates live anywhere near. 


When eventually we did catch up to a couple of horses whom he did know, he showed them his heels in no uncertain manner. He started to resist going down this first hill along a newly cut path. Nose right up, nose down, flicking of horse spittle, bending left, bending right - anything to get me to drop the reins. Since at the beginning the idea was theoretically that we stayed neatly in line in order of set off, I fought for him to be good. The fight got to be onerous. 

For a bit we stayed behind a group who were motoring on but at one stage I found myself gently cantering alone up to a check point where I persuaded a nice lady to give Jo part of her apple. Then we turned right down the hill and trotted briskly down it. We caught up again with the two nice ladies one of whom was riding a retired race horse of which she was slightly nervous. We stayed together in the line until two older male riders came up behind us. When these men moved on, I put Jo in behind them, We were to stay with them for the rest of the ride. 

At first the two men, were polite and followed within reason the understood rules for the ride. At various intervals we steadily overtook the groups in front of us. At this stage we were still in the main taking it easy with much of the pace as a steady gentle walk with the occasional trot uphill and downhill Eventually we moved up a gear into cantering. I’d been fighting Jo all the way until this point. He wanted to get a move on and literally he’d got the bit between his teeth. At some stages I’d got the left rein double wrapped around my wrist so that if I lost him, at least I could turn him At last we came up to a long straight stretch, where there were some small jumps off to the left side, but I saw the opportunity and pulled Jo off to the right and then stepped on the pedals. Jo roared away at a very fast gallop, his first since he’s been living with me. My idea was to tire him - but in hindsight this is the moment where he got his second wind. We did slow for the left hander at the top of the slope but that was one of the last bend we did slow at.


On we went around the twisting narrow paths, cantering wherever we could. The three of us took it in turns to take the lead and keep the pace moving. We came up to and overtook more groups of slower riders. We’d come up behind, trot through and then accelerate away Finally we got back to the path which I knew would be the home stretch and I told the boys that we did not have long to go. _“We’d better make the most of it then” was the response _- so off we galloped.

Jo is quite fast over uneven ground. He’s not got the long legs of a thorobred but he is not a cautious ride and he knows where to put his feet down. He doesn’t like wet boggy ground so get ready for the swerve but otherwise he’ll barge his way through the bushes on most terrain. By this time, the head shaking evasions had stopped. Whenever he’d got his wind and the space was clear, then we were off, which is exactly what he’d wanted from the very beginning. We were coming to the final track which is uphill, along up the slope we roared and we were still cantering at the finishing line. 

I started at 204 - we pulled into the finish amongst the 160s & 170s. When I think that we had dawdled for the first 20 minutes, I wonder what time we could have made if we had pushed on from the beginning. I reckon we did the course in about an hour and a half although we could have done it much quicker. At the end The Boy was not even sweaty. Yes under the saddle there was a bit of moisture but here was no heavy breathing whatsoever. He’s fit. 


But Jo showed his true colours this day. OK, out on his own with me he is mostly on best behaviour but when he does that calling out, then watch out. He’s getting ready to run. He’s ridden in a very mild French Link snaffle bit. He has a responsive mouth but have no doubt when he wants to ignore that bit he can. He’ll almost snatch the reins out of your hand by throwing his nose right up into the air and he knows that down hill trotting over uneven ground is the way to weaken his rider’s resolve. The only answer the rider has is brute force. Have no mercy. I had both reins double wrapped around each hand at one stage and still I could not hold him back. He only goes, when he thinks his rider can take the pace and he is not nasty, he doesn’t try to dump you. The point is that he has no manners and no sense of etiquette. “I’m here enjoying this” is his motto, “let’s get on with it“. When is blood is up he is also tireless. Only deep sand will slow him and then be careful for he might fall. But as a short legged but big chested cob, his top speed is still rideable and that’s the saving grace. Maybe I’ll have to think about that fixed martingale too - or would that make Joe buck?


Here endeth a fabulous day on which our Jo earned his green and purple rosette. 

Here's a photo of him and me in the woods up by the meet

_ 
_


----------

